# It is always a pleasure!



## Jay Welch (Mar 2, 2015)

Hello everyone, my name is James Welch . Although everyone including my mom calls me Jay. I'm brand new to this site so I wanted to say hi. I work on the road a lot and get pretty home sick or lodge sick I quess I should say. I have really enjoyed fellowshipping with Masons that I meet through work as well as in the different lodges that I've visited. I hope that the friends and brothers that I meet in this venue will only enrich my love and  zeal for this craft. I look forward to some good discussion , education , and fellowshipping. Who knows  if  we might even share a meal before an EA Degree somewhere some time. Having been a Master Mason for only about two years I'm thirsty for all things Masonic ! I'm sure I'm not alone in that.


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Welcome Brother.  If you make it to the Eastern Shore of Maryland give me a shout.


----------



## dlee12882 (Mar 4, 2015)

Welcome to the site Brother. If you ever find yourself lost in Manhattan, KS on a Thursday night please let me know. I too have only been a MM for a short period and the fire I have for Masonry continues to grow. I have found this site very enjoyable and full of Masoinc knowledge (although I feel as some things should be discussed in a closed or tyled forum). Its good to have you hear and look forward to reading what you have to say.


----------



## Jay Welch (Mar 4, 2015)

Thank you very much for the warm welcome. Its just that sorta kind spirit that first drew me to the craft.


----------



## rpbrown (Mar 5, 2015)

Welcome from Texas Brother


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 5, 2015)

Welcome Brother James!


----------



## Bro. S.Brown (Mar 9, 2015)

Welcome, Brother!


----------



## Ghost (Apr 1, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 1, 2015)

I'd your ever in Santa Fe nm drop me a line on here


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 22, 2015)

Welcome brother.


----------

